# To soak? or not to soak? that is the question??



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

What are the benefits of soaking your wood, over not soaking, if there are any at all.

Just looking for everyones opinions.

Thanks

DEERMEAT


----------



## doug123 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Deer Meat,

There was a similar thread here if you want to check it out:

***** Should you soak your wood? *****


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey doug123 Thanks alot for the link that is what I was looking for


DEER MEAT


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 27, 2006)

Soak = chips

Don't Soak = chunks, pellets, sawdust, logs


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks bob-BQN,

   The nexy smoke I do I'm going to use chunks instead of chips 

Thanks 

DEER MEAT


----------

